# Shingle Oil ~ the Conclusion



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago, I had made a post about where I might find shingle oil. Many thought it was a joke and made references to muffler bearings and blinker fluid, LOL. Well I finally found some and can show you the end result.

First off, I took the advice of bassguitarman and purchased it from Amazon. It was to be delivered in 3 weeks but after a month, I never received it and Amazon actually cancelled the order. Then I jumped over to Ebay and was able to purchase it from a company named Alexis Oil.

The product is called Chevron Shingle Oil and comes in 5 gallon buckets. It is used to protect and keep cedar shingles and fences from aging. It is straw color. At Alexis it was $130 with shipping.

I wanted to protect a new 72 foot line of fence. The fence installer would have charged $500 to spray it. So I purchased a $10 sprayer and after only 1 1/2 hours I was able to coat the entire fence. Looks great! If anybody wants more info on how to do it, PM me but this thread pretty much explains it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Blinker fluid or muffler bearing lubricant would do the same thing, just saying. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Blinker fluid or muffler bearing lubricant would do the same thing, just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Baw ha!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All jokes aside, is it water based or petroleum based. I'm wondering if it will affect the grass or surrounding vegetation. I'm looking for something for my fence in Sargent, but I don't want to kill my plants.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> All jokes aside, is it water based or petroleum based. I'm wondering if it will affect the grass or surrounding vegetation. I'm looking for something for my fence in Sargent, but I don't want to kill my plants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It says it is low viscosity oil, here is the fact sheet:

http://www.matweb.com/search/datasheettext.aspx?matguid=60b72a5c075c44659d624a2e346ee048

My neighbor had it done on her fence that faces the street and the grass at the bottom never had any issue. I believe you will be OK because this is what they use.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> All jokes aside, is it water based or petroleum based. I'm wondering if it will affect the grass or surrounding vegetation. I'm looking for something for my fence in Sargent, but I don't want to kill my plants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well it would be less grass to cut.
Just sayin'


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Interested in how long it is supposed to last compared to Thompsons or other wood sealers. I need to pressure wash my fence & re-stain. Your fence looks really nice; I like the color.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> Interested in how long it is supposed to last compared to Thompsons or other wood sealers. I need to pressure wash my fence & re-stain. Your fence looks really nice; I like the color.


The contractor that did both my neighbor's fence and my fence, said a brand new fence with the coating can last up to 10 years. After learning about it, the research that I found was applying a new coat every 5 years, it is suppose to keep the fence looking new.

It is different than a water seal or stain. It is the stuff they use on log cabins, etc. If you read the fact sheet in post #5, it explains how it penetrates and replaces the natural oils. With that said, it won't renew wood that has been weather damaged. But, like you, I am going to pressure wash some other fence line and then apply it and see what happens.

The fence in the previous picture is actually 4 months old, we actually should have done it earlier. Below is a picture of my neighbors fence and the oil was applied immediately. The fence looks the same today as it did almost a year ago when it was built. Amazing stuff.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Bought this from Home Depot online and am going to spray on my pier on Caney Creek this weekend if it doesn't rain.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/TriCoPol...1-gal-Clear-Satin-Wood-Sealer-LS128/203322573


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, great job Zeitgeist. I guess that How To Work With Wood class you took while you were at the 2cool banned camp really paid dividends.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Does it have a greasy feel if you lean up against the fence? 
But it does make the wood look really good after being treated.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> Wow, great job Zeitgeist. I guess that How To Work With Wood class you took while you were at the 2cool banned camp really paid dividends.


What's up Flounder?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> Does it have a greasy feel if you lean up against the fence?
> But it does make the wood look really good after being treated.


No greasy feel, after a couple of weeks it will look like the picture in post #8.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

This is great- Can you apply it on a fence that has already weathered a bit to keep it from further weathering or should it be powerwashed? Is boiled linseed oil the same>? Thanks
Looks great


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BlueWave86 said:


> This is great- Can you apply it on a fence that has already weathered a bit to keep it from further weathering or should it be powerwashed? Is boiled linseed oil the same>? Thanks
> Looks great


It retards the aging process, it will not renew wood that is already weather damaged. If you wait a couple of weeks, I am buying another 5 gallons and am going to pressure wash a section and apply it. I can post on here how that went.

I have no idea about linseed oil.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> It retards the aging process, it will not renew wood that is already weather damaged. If you wait a couple of weeks, I am buying another 5 gallons and am going to pressure wash a section and apply it. I can post on here how that went.
> 
> I have no idea about linseed oil.


yes, please show results. I need to do something to my pump house. This may be what I am looking for.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

please post results yes


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

interested as well my fence is 2 1/2 yrs old


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

dont pressure wash try this


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I sprayed mine with used motor oil it came out great


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> I sprayed mine with used motor oil it came out great


Same stuff basically


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Flounder Face said:


> Wow, great job Zeitgeist. I guess that How To Work With Wood class you took while you were at the 2cool banned camp really paid dividends.


The boy needed lessons to work his wood??? Dang!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL! Looks great


----------



## killerkinza (Nov 30, 2021)

Zeitgeist said:


> A few weeks ago, I had made a post about where I might find shingle oil. Many thought it was a joke and made references to muffler bearings and blinker fluid, LOL. Well I finally found some and can show you the end result.
> 
> First off, I took the advice of bassguitarman and purchased it from Amazon. It was to be delivered in 3 weeks but after a month, I never received it and Amazon actually cancelled the order. Then I jumped over to Ebay and was able to purchase it from a company named Alexis Oil.
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS **** PRETTY. IT IS GIVING A SHINNING GLITTER LIKE LOOK.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I made this post 6 years ago. Just took this picture this afternoon. Think it looks pretty dang good!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Have you reapplied the oil?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

With good wood, oils are still my favorite option in the long run, but regular reapplication is crucial. Just like white-washing, it needs to be done every 5 years or so. Teak & cedar especially so.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks great after 6 years. Mine is going on 5 and it needs to get replaced already, definitely will be using the stuff when the new one goes up. Found it fairly easy, Chevron Shingle Oil - 5 Gallon Pail


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

perfect timing just had a new fence put up. will have this done to mine asap. did you use a face mask? or is there a need


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

Could this be used on decks?
Or would it always feel oily?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

crazzy said:


> Could this be used on decks?
> Or would it always feel oily?


I've never tried it on anything horizontal, but I haven't ever felt an oily surface where we've used it once it's set. The oil soaks in pretty fast.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> I made this post 6 years ago. Just took this picture this afternoon. Think it looks pretty dang good!



you lost me, is this the fence with or without shingle oil on it??


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Did you have to dilute the shingle oil first or is it light enough to flow through that pump sprayer?
Looks great still.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like it about $200/5 gal shipped now a days. FJB!!! I am going to give it a run if wifey likes the color.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

RB II said:


> Looks like it about $200/5 gal shipped now a days. FJB!!! I am going to give it a run if wifey likes the color.


On the link I posted above it was $155


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Davidsel47 said:


> On the link I posted above it was $155


Shipping is about $35, so about $200 after tax.


----------

